
Show HN: Automatic tool to summarize any text, document, or URL - hacakton
http://summarizer.intellexer.com/
======
AdamGibbins
[http://smmry.com/about](http://smmry.com/about) is a free tool that looks to
do the same thing and is surprisingly good.

~~~
polartx
just tried it out. Pretty good! I'd like to see a 1-1 comparison between the
two. (I just don't want to sign up for the trial version of 'Summarizer')

EDIT: nm, I did it anyway.

\-----------SMMRY-----------

 _Heading a football may look effortless but many scientists have suspected it
might actually harm the player 's brain.

We must now investigate whether these effects remain temporary after repeated
football heading exposure and what the long-term consequences on brain health
are.

Much of what we know about the brain is based on research on the mature brain,
but the human brain is not fully developed until our early twenties.

In the teenage years brain chemicals are in a state of flux and the brain is
very sensitive in lots of ways.

In particular we look at the brain signalling chemical called GABA, which is
the most powerful inhibitor in the brain's motor system.

If there is more inhibition in the brain it means that the normal brain
chemistry is changed after hitting the ball with the head. We asked a group of
football players to head a ball 20 times, fired from a ball machine to
simulate the pace and power of a corner kick.

Heading a football seems to release the inhibitory brain chemical GABA. Author
provided Now that we know that heading a football changes the biochemistry of
the brain, at least temporary, we would like to visualise the effects of
heading by using a brain scanner.

In a brain scanner we can see how micro-damage to brain structure and brain
connections relates to changes in the biochemistry of the brain.

One header is unlikely to give you brain damage, but how many headers do? At
what levels of exposure do we enter the grey zone? It is perhaps a bit like
alcohol, there are no known safe limits for alcohol consumption.

Disrupting the brain chemistry during brain development until late adolescence
may warrant extra caution._

\-----------Intellexar-----------

 _Heading a football may look effortless but many scientists have suspected it
might actually harm the player 's brain.

Much of what we know about the brain is based on research on the mature brain,
but the human brain is not fully developed until our early twenties.

From this we can work out the level of "inhibitory chemicals" in the brain.

In particular we look at the brain signalling chemical called GABA, which is
the most powerful inhibitor in the brain's motor system.

Increased inhibition in the brain was detected after just a single session of
heading.

The good news is that these changes in brain function were transient, with
effects normalising within 24 hours.

Now that we know that heading a football changes the biochemistry of the
brain, at least temporary, we would like to visualise the effects of heading
by using a brain scanner.

In a brain scanner we can see how micro-damage to brain structure and brain
connections relates to changes in the biochemistry of the brain.

The research we have done is just a first step on the journey of finding out
what is the true impact of football heading.

Disrupting the brain chemistry during brain development until late adolescence
may warrant extra caution._

\-----------Source----------- [https://theconversation.com/how-we-discovered-
that-heading-a...](https://theconversation.com/how-we-discovered-that-heading-
a-football-causes-impairment-of-brain-function-67468)

~~~
Raphmedia
On SMMRY, you can click on words to increase their importance. There is also a
bookmarklet[1] that allows you to have SMMRY of the current URL only one click
away.

I must shamefully admit that I never read raw articles anymore. Everything
goes through SMMRY.

[1]
javascript:(function()%7Bwindow.location%3D%27[http://smmry.com/%27%2Blocation.href%7D)()%3B](http://smmry.com/%27%2Blocation.href%7D\)\(\)%3B)

~~~
aaronhoffman
This tool is great, but I wish the UI looked a little more like instapaper.com

~~~
Raphmedia
You could make your own front-end using their API,
[http://smmry.com/api](http://smmry.com/api)

------
hacakton
Summarizer’s unique feature is the possibility to create different kinds of
summaries: Theme-oriented: the output summary includes the sentences, which
are mostly relevant to a given topic (e.g. politics, economics, sports and
etc.); Structure-oriented: the summary content depends on input document
structure (e.g. scientific article, patent, news article); Concept-oriented:
the importance of sentences is determined with respect to a number of user
defined concepts. Try all of this features to create your appropriate summary.

------
jwarzech
I'm always on the lookout for better summarization tools but this one seems to
give similar results to some of the popular ones out there (like smmry).

We've recently started working with the Stride.ai API
([http://stride.ai/](http://stride.ai/)) and the results definitely stand out
from some of the classic algorithms.

------
aantix
Is this an improvement over other solutions out there? (Alchemy/Watson's APIs,
Stanford's NLP Summarizer?)

~~~
hacakton
Intellexer Summarizer combines different natural language processing
algorithms in order to obtain the highest results. We use hybrid approach to
text information analysis which is based on using not only linguistic and
statistical information, but also a set of complex semantic rules developed by
linguists. Taking into consideration the knowledge of facts and deep semantic
relations between them, summarization rules assign a certain value per
sentence of the original text. This value defines the importance of the
sentence in respect to the idea of the text.

~~~
drieddust
Thanks but I think HN crowd will actually love the details if you in position
to share some.

------
danvoell
I like your tool. This is just a random use case opinion of 1 - I liked the
old Named Entity Recognizer because I could copy and paste the list into
Wordpress as Tags. The new way seems cooler, but I can't do anything with it.
Either way, keep up the great work!

------
richardboegli
Is there / it possible to have an offline version?

~~~
hacakton
Try our Summarizer Pro
[http://summarizer.intellexer.com/intellexer_summarizer_pro_v...](http://summarizer.intellexer.com/intellexer_summarizer_pro_v5.0.html)
It's desktop application which works offline

------
martinald
Isn't there an OS X service that does the same, text wise? Was always amazed
at that yonks ago

~~~
Yeroniomus
Os X users may use our online version
[http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer](http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer)
or free mobile version of our another product Conceptmeister
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/conceptmeister-
free/id110682...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/conceptmeister-
free/id1106823825?ls=1&mt=8) Conceptmeister graps main ideas from text or
photo (we use special OCR technology to recognize and extract text from
photos)

------
user5994461
> Free trial - Buy for $24.95

Ouch.

~~~
Yeroniomus
You may use our online summarizer
[http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer](http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer)
absolutely for free

